# George Famer @ Maidenhead Leicester - Update



## James Fawkes (13 Jun 2015)

Hi,

So I had the pleasure of attending this event yesterday. Was a really nice morning, and was great to meet George and Maurits.

The tank looked awesome and had some really cool plants, my favorite being Bucephalendra (I think that's the name).

Only got a few snaps because I had to rush off not long after but here they are...

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr

Aquascaping Maidenhead by James Fawkes, on Flickr


----------



## jarcher1390 (13 Jun 2015)

I dunno if you will be able to answer this James (maybe George can) but is the Bucephalendra (if it was Bucephalendra) a new introduction to the Aquafleur range? 

Regards 

Jonny


----------



## Andy D (13 Jun 2015)

According to AE it is - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/bucephalandra-green-velvet-p-7312.html


----------



## James Fawkes (13 Jun 2015)

Hi Jonny,

I believe it is a fairly recent addition to the Aquafleur range. I think George said it would be available soon if it isn't already.

And it looks awesome.


----------



## jarcher1390 (13 Jun 2015)

Cool i've not seen them available on the order list yet so I think ill be ordering them in then when they become available. Thanks James.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jun 2015)

Cool. Nice pictures


----------



## Maurits (14 Jun 2015)

Thanks James, really appreciated and good to meet you.

Jonny , indeed quite new to the range


----------



## George Farmer (14 Jun 2015)

Thanks for sharing, James. It was lovely to meet you and your lady. 

All the best,
George


----------



## James Fawkes (14 Jun 2015)

Likewise George and Maurits. Would be great if you could get other maidenheads to let you do it in the future!


----------



## Aeropars (1 Sep 2015)

Went in to MA to get some new fish yesterday and thought I'd post a progress of how the tank is looking a few months on!

George Farmer @ Maidenhead Aquatics Leicester by Lee Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer (1 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the update. Looking quite nice.


----------



## Aeropars (1 Sep 2015)

Yes not bad at all! I had a look under the hood as I couldn't quite believe how well it looked given the almost minimal CO2 coming out the diffuser!

What was the reactor you used on the George? I like the look of it! I'd imagine the tank is about 180L so I'm sure it could do a job in my aquarium!


----------



## MedicMan (2 Sep 2015)

Hah! You can see me in the pink polo, lol.
That has really come on well, love how well the background plants have filled in


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 May 2017)

Stumbled across this thread looking for places to shop in Leicester...I must have walked past that tank a dozen of times or so without realising, I've always admired it and thought it was pretty good...now I know why

Anyway, the scape is still going strong; and by coincidence James was giving it some maintenance when I arrived. So I thought I'd post a couple of snaps by way of an update.


----------

